# New to the forum, <3 )~~



## Margmugs (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm actually not a breeder, but a lover of mice. I am looking for a baby girl mouse in Florida from a long lived line. My mother's last three girls all died of breast cancer at 1 yr, 1 1/2 yr and 10 months.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

One female mouse needs company


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------

